# طلب عن ( Amplitude modulation )



## ali.90 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم

*
اخواني ممكن دائره عمليه عني التضمين السعوي ( amplitude modulation ) 

*او شرح عن ال ( ring modulation ) 
*
*محتاجه ظروري في مشروع التخرج
*​


----------

